# Diseño del Bravo Restobar de Asia



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Entre lámparas y ladrillos

El Bravo Restobar en el bulevar Ibiza es un respiro de los abundantes intentos minimalistas tan populares hoy en día, aunque no siempre acertados









*SENCILLA ESTRUCTURA. Esta es una composición acertada de madera, caña y ladrillo. (Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) * 

Sin duda varios proyectos de verano se concretan faltando poco tiempo para la llegada de la tibia temporada, y por tanto, hacen de los meses de octubre, noviembre y diciembre un lapso de altísima actividad en los balnearios del sur, especialmente en el Sur Plaza Bulevar y el Bulevar Ibiza. La velocidad en la concepción de los proyectos y, más aún, en la ejecución de los mismos lleva a ciertas repeticiones en el estilo y en la falta de variación en la elección de materiales. De hecho, el arquitecto Titi de Col concibió y construyó en menos de tres meses el Bravo Restobar: un local abierto aunque cálido, donde la cocina se reconoce como el punto neurálgico de la composición, según nos explica el autor de la obra. Sin duda, una cocina profesional de dimensiones mayores al promedio se convierte en el corazón del lugar; frente a ella se envuelve la barra principal y sobre la misma se ubica el "lounge bar".









*BARRA PRINCIPAL. Las lámparas se complementan con la iluminación interior. * 

Las mesas rodean la larga fachada, organizándose bajo las blancas secciones de algodón que reposan sobre la estructura del techo y sugieren la privacidad del exterior sin las limitaciones de un cubrimiento total. Las secciones horizontales que conforman la fachada sirven también como bancas alargadas que optimizan el espacio, liberando el comedor de un exceso de piezas sueltas.









*ALTAS Y BLANCAS. Los sueltos paños de algodón permiten privacidad a los comensales.*

El blanco también es el elemento de ligereza y movilidad del diseño y se diferencia de la naturaleza estática de algunos de los locales vecinos. El ocre de ciertas paredes contrasta con este blanco y se mimetiza con el color del ladrillo.

El mobiliario de líneas sencillas y ligeras se realizó íntegramente en madera para lograr su mimetización con los alrededores y evitar la saturación del ambiente con demasiada información similar. 









*VERANO. Gracias a sus techos altos el comedor es muy fresco. * 

*SUTILEZA LUMINOSA*

La iluminación es un factor básico en el diseño ya que las delgadas lámparas colgantes no solamente son elementos decorativos centrales sino que difuminan la luz, resaltando las texturas naturales del ladrillo, el algodón, el cemento, la madera y la caña.

*MATERIALES*

Un diseño armónico nace en gran medida de un acertado criterio de selección de materiales. En este caso, los materiales elegidos de naturaleza sencilla resaltan gracias al manejo adecuado de los mismos y así, el ladrillo rococho, la madera, el algodón, el cemento pulido y la caña de Guayaquil demuestran que aún tienen un largo camino creativo por recorrer. De hecho se trata de un diseño sencillo, bien pensado y, ante todo, bien ejecutado. En este caso se reafirma que no es necesario utilizar materiales caros ni acabados sofisticados para lograr un diseño innovador y distinto al montón, en armonía con una original identidad playera. 

Rafaela Maggiolo de Almenara


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

buen diseño , parece que es típico el usar una iluminación baja y colores ocres, y claro, el blanco, tenía que ser en el sur


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me encantan las cortinas!!!!!!!! buen dato J, un lugar mas para visitar


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

se llama boulevard IBIZA??????


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Se ve bastante acogedor y con cierta elegancia, que nos hace recordar a lugares en Tailandia o Indonesia, muy lindo el diseño y la decoración excelente.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Muy bonito el lugar, hasta me alucine estar ahi. No me gusta el nombre "Boulevard Ibiza", por que le tienen que poner Ibiza? Es como que para la proxima vez le pongan a otra "boulevard Miami" no pues....buena nota J.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Me encantan las cortinas!!!!!!!! buen dato J, un lugar mas para visitar


Si te fijas, el NM Lima Hotel en Pardo y Aliaga (San Isidro) tambien tiene cortinas en su entrada...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bravo Restobar lo llegue a ver en "Ayer y Hoy" buen diseño del local, se ve agradable, los colores y materiales usados hacen del local muy acogedor.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

tiene un ambiente que "invita" a pasar y disfrutar !


----------

